# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  First system weird color situation, too scared to do it DIY, suggestions!

## BaldBearded

Hi,

After a year of riding the fence, shaving my little ring of hair, and growing it back... I am now actively shopping for a hair replacement.

Because I live in Israel, and the places that do "hair systems" are extremely expensive, and very inflexible in what they are willing to do... I am considering going overseas to get my first hair system done. I have read, hear, and other places about DIY, but I am afraid of doing it for my first system.

The main reason is color. I have a very, odd, hair color situation. My beard, sideburn, and temple hair (what is left of it) is salt & pepper, while the hair on the back of my head, is still close to my original color, of dark brown. I am hoping to get a good color consult from the salon I choose to work with.

I was considering Turkey since there is a HUGE hair replacement industry (those dudes go bald, young), but given the current political climate, I am afraid to travel there. Also, most of what they do is black hair.

I have switched to Europe, and have been in contact with a place in Germany, and a place in Madrid.

I figure once I get instruction from someone, in person, I will feel confident enough to do it myself, and even try to order from an online company, once I know what I want to order.

Any experiences with getting a hair system in Europe? Grey hair situation?

Best,

BB

P.S. I do realize that I posted, before and took the information into consideration, which is why I am thinking about starting with a salon.

----------


## grincher

Hi there. I can recommend trying the hair system route. I thought it was a joke, but its changed my life immensely.

There are good suppliers in Spain and the USA, but I use a company in the UK. I send them a template and samples of my hair (I need a little grey too and have two shades) and its takes about 8-weeks to get something made for me. I have been using them a few years including when I was working abroad.

I have used them for several years and find the service and units good.

Let me know if you have more questions.

----------


## BaldBearded

> Hi there. I can recommend trying the hair system route. I thought it was a joke, but its changed my life immensely.
> 
> There are good suppliers in Spain and the USA, but I use a company in the UK. I send them a template and samples of my hair (I need a little grey too and have two shades) and its takes about 8-weeks to get something made for me. I have been using them a few years including when I was working abroad.
> 
> I have used them for several years and find the service and units good.
> 
> Let me know if you have more questions.


 Thanks... I will see what develops with Europe, the one salon in Madrid is going to do a video conference with me this week, and I will review the major concerns of color, and style.

I would be interested in whom you use in the UK, as a possible supplier of systems once I get the hang of it, although the guys in Madrid are willing to do everything remotely. It's always good to have backups, and places for price comparison.

----------


## grincher

I have used these guys for a few years including when I have worked abroad. Nice hair and good service.

http://www.ukhairsystems.com/

----------


## BaldBearded

Thanks!

----------


## BaldBearded

Update:

I met with two of the main people at the company that I am using for my hair replacement, along with their stylist.

I will say, that I got an amazing amount of personalized customer service. First of all, they had reviewed my requests, pics of intended styles, and pics of myself. Once I arrived, we reviewed everything, yet again.

The general consensus is that while it is indeed possible to create something that will give me the look of my dreams, it will be impractical, especially for someone new to wearing a hair system.

While this was not a surprise to hear, and certainly not new, what I appreciated was their willingness to explain the why. One of the looks I was considering required a full cap, which would be very hot and cumbersome, especially with the length we were discussing. As Noah hinted to, and others had mentioned, you need to get used to having hair, after no hair, and then long hair on top of that will be a nightmare.

The second style I was looking at would have shaved sides. This is also doable, but the mentioned that there are some male models out there who have it, and if the unit is not placed by the salon, it looks terrible, as just a bit off... and you look lopsided. Also, there is the added issue of having a lace "front" that goes almost all around the unit, you are basically dealing with the hairline from hell, with constant touch-ups, etc.

After getting over that conversation, they did agree that one of the photos I sent would work perfectly, allowing me to use my own natural hair, and hair color.

We discussed hairline, hair density, color density, and length. They decided to sketch the system freehand in white BEFORE doing a template, and then did the template, which was kind of wild experience. 

We spent an hour tweaking the design, with the stylist and hair system guys going back and forth on mapping the hair system, and deciding which density would be most realistic for my face, natural hair, head shape, etc.

None of this was offered by any of the mail-order (Internet) places I contacted. Even other salons that I was going to visit in person, we're going to give me a 1/2 an hour and charge me for it (against the first order).

Right now, the template is on it's way to the factory, and with Chinese New Year coming up I am looking at about 12 weeks for delivery.

I am very excited, it's really happening. And I trust that these guys really know what they are doing. 

I will post when I am ready to get it cut in, and installed.

Very excited!

BB

----------

